# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Günümüzde bizlerin, ebu cehil in hatasına düştüğümüzün, farkında bile değiliz.

## halukgta

Bizler tıpkı cahiliye toplumunun yaşadığı dini yaşadığımızın, zerre kadar farkında değiliz. Kuran ı anlayarak ve düşünerek okumadığımız içinde, onların yaptığı yanlışların aynısını, ne yazık ki bizlerde yapıyoruz. Çünkü bizleri Kuran ın anlamını bilmeden okumaya teşvik ettiler de ondan. Yaptığımız yanlışların farkında olmadığımıza küçük bir örnek vermek istiyorum, aklını zerre kadar kullanan, bu yanlıştan dersler alacaktır. Bakın bir arkadaşımız neler söylüyor, kendi izlediği yolun doğruluğundan emin olarak.

ZAMANINDA EBU CEHİLİN BAŞINI ÇEKTİĞİ MÜŞRİKLER RASULULLAH A NASIL DÜŞMANSA, ŞİMDİ HADİS İNKÂRCILARI DA, RASULULLAH A HALA DÜŞMANDIR.

Sanırım bu arkadaşımız, Ebu Cehilin yani cahilliğin babası ismi verilmiş bu şahsın, neden bu isimle anıldığının farkında değil. Ebu Cehil Allah ın elçisinin getirdiği, tebliğ ettiği Kuran a inanmayan Kitap ehlinde bir şahıs. Müslümanlara savaş açmış, onlarla savaşan kitap ehlinden. Peki, kitap ehlinin özellikleri neydi? Burası çok önemli, eğer bilmiyorsak, aynı yanlışları bizlerin yapması da kaçınılmaz olacaktır. Bu zat, Müslümanlara öyle bir düşmandı ki, daha önce Allah ın gönderdiği kitaba inandığını söylediği halde, atalarının rivayet inançlarını ön plana çıkartan ve adeta Allah ın sınırlarının ötesine taşarak bir inanç yaşayan kişiydi. Onun içinde tüm kitap ehlinin yaptığı yanlışları oda yapıyordu.

Ebu cehil Ehli kitap tan olduğu için, bunların en önemli özellikleri ve Peygamberimizin getirdiği kitaba inanmamalarının en önemli nedeni, Allah ın elçisi YALNIZ KURAN A İMAN ETMELİSİNİZ dediğinden dolayı, getirdiği kitaba yani Kuran a iman etmiyorlardı. Çünkü atalarının rivayet ve sanı inançları, Allah ın daha önce indirdiği kitapların önüne geçmişti. 

Demek ki zamanın Ebu Cehili ve kitap ehlinin peygamberimize düşman olmalarının asıl nedeni, onları atalarının rivayet inançlarından uzaklaşmalısınız, yalnız Kuran a sarılmalısınız dediği için kabul etmiyorlar ve düşman oluyorlardı. Birkaç örnek verelim.

KARŞILARINDA OKUNUP DURAN BIR KITABI, SANA İNDİRMİŞ OLMAMIZ ONLARA YETMİYOR MU? (Ankebut 51)


O HALDE KUR'ÂN'DAN SONRA, HANGİ SÖZE İNANACAKLAR? (Araf 185)


ALLAH'TAN VE O'NUN AYETLERİNDEN SONRA HANGİ SÖZE İNANACAKLAR? (casiye 6)

Gelelim günümüze ve O arkadaşımızın, hadis inkârcıları dediği kişileri Ebu Cehile benzetmesi konusuna. Sizce Allah ın elçisi, cahiliye toplumuna, Karşınızda okuduğum Kuran size yetmiyor mu, Kuran dan, Allah ın sözünden sonra hangi söze inanacaksınız diye uyardığı toplumdan, günümüzde aynı yanlışları tekrar edip şu sözleri söyleyenler mi Peygamber düşmanı olur, yoksa Kuran ın dışından rivayet edilen her sözü kabul etmeyen, Kuran ın onayını arayanlar mı Peygamber düşmanı olur, lütfen çok değil biraz düşünelim. Bakın günümüzde neler söyleniyor.

KURAN ÖZET BİLGİ VERİR, HER BİLGİ YOKTUR. PEYGAMBERİMİZİN RİVAYET HADİSLERİ OLMASAYDI, KURAN KAPALI KALIRDI. RİVAYET HADİSLER VE DİN ULEMALARI ATALARIMIZIN YÜZLERCE YILDIR UYDUKLARI FIKIH DA, DİNİN ASLİ UNSURUDUR HER MÜSLÜMAN UYMAK ZORUNDADIR. DEMİYORLAR MI? 

Bu sözleri söyleyenlerin, Ebu Cehilden, cahiliye toplumu kitap ehlinden ne farkı var. Kitap ehli o gün Peygamberimize inanmamışlar, bugünde inandığını söyleyenlerin bir kısmı, Allah ın elçisinin asla söylemesi mümkün olmayan sözleri/hadisler, sırf atalarının rivayet inancını yaşayabilmek adına, Allah ın elçisine iftira atarak söyletmeye çalışıyorlar. Yüzlerce ayet için, bu ayetlerin hükmü kalmış, nesih edilmiş ya da bu ayetler bize değil, kitap ehline hitap ediyor, siz Kuran ı anlayamazsınız veli kişiler anlar, gerçek İslam ı hadislerden anlarız diyorlar. Bu düşüncenin Ebu cehil ve cahiliye zihniyetinden hiçbir farkı yoktur.

Bu durumda eğer bir Müslüman , Allah yalnız Kurân ın ipine sarılın, Kuran ın sınırlarını aşmayın, emin olmadığınız bilginin ardına düşmeyin, çünkü sizleri Kuran dan hesaba çekeceğim emrine uyuyor ve BANA YALNIZ KURAN YETER, ALLAH IN RESULÜNEDE YALNIZ KURAN YETMİŞ VE ÜMMETİNE YALNIZ KURAN İLE HÜKMETMİŞTİR diyorsa, işte bu gerçek Müslüman dır, Allah ın resulünün yolunda gidiyordur. Bunun tam tersini söylüyor da, Kuran ile yalnız İslam yaşanmaz, Peygamberimizin rivayet hadisleri de var, onlar olmadan Kuran anlaşılmaz diyorsa bir Müslüman, Allah ın elçisine iftira eden, Allah ın kitabına şirk koşarak Müşrik olmuş demektir. İşte bunlar asıl, EBU CEHİL NESLİDİR.

Allah Yusuf suresi 106. ayetinde, bakın tüm iman ettim diyenleri nasıl uyarıyor ve nasıl bir hata içinde olduklarını söylüyor. ONLARIN ÇOĞU ALLAHA ANCAK ORTAK/ŞİRK KOŞARAK İNANIRLAR. Ne yazık ki bu yanlışımızın farkında değiliz. Kitap ehlide ya Allah ın gönderdiği elçileri ilahlaştırdı, ya da kendilerine veliler edinip, Allah ın gönderdiği kitapların dışına çıktı. Bizlerde Kuran ı rehber alamadığımız için aynı yanlışları yaptık ve bunun farkında bile değiliz. Sizlere son olarak iki ayet hatırlatmak istiyorum. Düşünen aklını kullanan, Allah ın kitabıyla yetinen, şirk koşmayan, Allah ın uyarısından çok şeyler anlayacaktır.

Şura 9: Yoksa ONLAR ALLAHTAN BAŞKA DOSTLAR MI EDİNDİLER? HÂLBUKİ GERÇEK DOST ALLAHTIR. O, ölüleri diriltir. O, her şeye hakkıyla gücü yetendir. (Diyanet meali)


Şura 10: HAKKINDA AYRILIĞA DÜŞTÜĞÜNÜZ HERHANGİ BİR ŞEYİN HÜKMÜ ALLAHA AİTTİR. İşte bu, Rabbim Allahtır. Yalnız Ona tevekkül ettim ve ancak Ona yöneliyorum. (Diyanet meali)


Ne yazık ki bizler, din ve iman adına güvenilecek, Allah ve Allah ın kitabının dışında öyle dostlar, veliler ve onların kitaplarını edindik ki, Allah ne emrediyorsa Allah emri diye tersini yaptık, yapmaya devam ediyoruz. Hâlbuki çok açık bir şekilde ne diyordu Allah? Aranızda, dini herhangi bir konuda ayrılığa düşüp tartışıyorsanız, bu konudaki hükmü Allah vermiştir ona bakın. 


Bizler Allah ın kitabına güvenmedik, çünkü her bilgi orada yazmaz diyenlere inandık. Halbuki Peygamberimiz din adına ne öğrendiyse, Kuran dan öğrendi ve ümmetine yalnız Kuran ile hükmetme görevi aldı, bunu ayetlerden anlıyoruz. Bizlere Kuran dışından öyle şeyleri, ilaveleri din diye öğrettiler ki, bunları Kuran da göremediğimizde, demek ki doğruymuş, Kuran da her şey yokmuş dedik, demeye devam ediyoruz. Hâlbuki şunu nedense düşünmüyoruz. Allah bizlere yemin ederek, kolaylaştırılmış bir kitap gönderdim, onu düşünerek oku yalnız Allah a güven ve Kuran dan sorumlusunuz diye hüküm vermişti. ZERRE KADAR DÜŞÜNEN, ALLAH IN GERÇEKLERİ İLE BULUŞACAKTIR.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://twitter.com/HGumustabak
https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

